# Your favorite top 3 Kindle features?



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

If you had to name the top 3 features available to you on Kindle, in other words cool things you can do with the Kindle, what would they be?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

1. e-ink readability

2. whispernet

3. a distant 3rd - being able to re-download books from Amazon

Steve


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

1.  Being able to purchase a book on the fly when I get bored
2.  Carrying a WHOLE LOT of books in a small device that fits in my purse
3.  ??
Andra


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

In no order:

Dictionary
Highlighting
E-Ink


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

1. Carrying all of my books with me.
2. whispernet.
3. ease of operation.
    3.a. the people I've met on kindleboard


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

E-ink technology
Whispernet
Amazon's ever-expanding selection of books


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmmm, I can prop it up on my legs laying on the couch and therefore have both hands free to pet both of my cats at the same time.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Not having a front cover so nobody knows what you are _really_ reading. And you can pretend that it's the same book, not actually the third new one you've gotten that week...


----------



## theresa57 (Nov 23, 2008)

The ability to change text size

Having tons of books to choose from in one little package

Being able to stop reading, answer the phone, and come back to the same page without having to use a bookmark to hold my place. 

Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't put it in order

-hundreds of books one device (that fits in most of my purses)
-WhisperNet
-Not having to print (saves me on printer ink and having to upload my doc to the desktop)


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

!. Whispernet 
2. Being able to carry a whole library with me in my purse
3. Text size (for the old and weary eyes)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

1. The ability to be able to buy and read a book instantly without going anywhere.
2. The ability to store an entire library digitally.
3. The ability to increase font size instead of searching the bookstores for large print books.

EDIT: I didn’t copy. I swear. DollCrazy hadn’t posted when I opened the new reply window. Honest.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

bosslady said:


> Not having a front cover so nobody knows what you are _really_ reading. And you can pretend that it's the same book, not actually the third new one you've gotten that week...


I love this one! I don't even have my Kindle yet but I know this'll be my top reason. Probably. Maybe. :S


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Storage - I absolutely adore being able to carry my entire library with me.  I read on average a book a day, and this way I never have to think ahead of time what I'll be in the mood to read next.  I just flip to home, and start looking for something to catch my eye.

Whispernet - Nothing like discovering there's a followup book to the one you just finished and being able to start reading it 90 seconds later!

Dictionary - I love looking up the etymology of uncommon words.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I guess my favorite things would be.... um, uh.... I DON'T KNOW BECAUSE I'M STILL WAITING TO GET IT!!!!!!!!

Sorry - but I feel better now


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

Whispernet - first and foremost
Ease of use
Font size selection


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Almost instant gratification (I don't have Whispernet service but still love being able to download a book to my computer and transfer it to my Kindle in less than a minute);
Adjustable font; and
Bookmarking/highlighting text I want to refer to later (no more post-it notes!!)

Glynnis


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

1. Free books!
2. Being able to carry all my books in my purse, so that I can always find one to suit my mood
3. Built-in dictionary


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Being able to carry all my books with me anywhere I go
Font adjustment
Whispernet


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

carrying lots of books at one time

ease of reading

free books or less expensive books


----------



## Kelly G (Dec 18, 2008)

Lots of books & reading material right at my finger tips
Adjustable Font size
Highlighting
Ease of use - light to hold - no page fighting while eating and reading

Ok, that's four - so sue me.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

This was the thread that "broke the camel's back."  I just bought the Kindle.....supposed to arrive first week in March.  

But I forgot to add the Mighty Bright light to the order.  Can I add it now or does it have to be a separate order?

I can breathe now *phew*  I've been obsessing about the Kindle for way too long.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

libro said:


> This was the thread that "broke the camel's back." I just bought the Kindle.....supposed to arrive first week in March.
> 
> But I forgot to add the Mighty Bright light to the order. Can I add it now or does it have to be a separate order?
> 
> I can breathe now *phew* I've been obsessing about the Kindle for way too long.


You actually ordered? I mean really ordered? Congratulations to you then...

L


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Yep, I finally broke down, Leslie, and truly bought it!  All my silly rationale for "holding off" just didn't make sense to me anymore.  But I forgot the Mighty Bright in all my impatient excitement.  Should I make it a separate order?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

libro said:


> Yep, I finally broke down, Leslie, and truly bought it! All my silly rationale for "holding off" just didn't make sense to me anymore. But I forgot the Mighty Bright in all my impatient excitement. Should I make it a separate order?


Just order it. They often bundle things together or it might arrive on its own. They also sell them at Borders but as I recall, you live out further in the country and Borders might not be convenient.

L


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Come to think of it, I've seen them at Borders.  Do they book on regular books, too?


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Laurie said:


> I guess my favorite things would be.... um, uh.... I DON'T KNOW BECAUSE I'M STILL WAITING TO GET IT!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry - but I feel better now


Oh the pain of waiting. But soon you will have your Kindle and you can pick your top 3 features like

Reading
Reading 
and 
Reading

or Whispernet or the look-up feature or the ability to highlight or take notes or one of the most important

*making all of your friends jealous*


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

imallbs said:


> Oh the pain of waiting. ....... or take notes .....


The dictionary was a huge selling point for me, as I hate to race over words I don't know and love building my vocabulary, always have. Then I heard about highlighting passages, which I thought was amazing. Now you say I can take notes? How do I do that? I'll be sure to read the forum FAQs, but I'd love to hear how you make use of notes!


----------



## Kindleist (Jan 21, 2009)

Top 3 are:

1. Buying a book whenever I feel like it
2. Built in dictionary
3. New York Times delivered before I wake up every day


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

1--Whispernet
2--Dictionary
3--Ability to start a new book with out leaving the comfort of my warm bed.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

1.  Font Size
2.  Dictionary
3.  Books I can carry anywhere anytime


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

bosslady said:


> Not having a front cover so nobody knows what you are _really_ reading. And you can pretend that it's the same book, not actually the third new one you've gotten that week...


LOL On the flip side of this one.. being able to pretend it's a DIFFERENT book and you're NOT re-reading the same one for the 3rd time! My husband teases me relentlessly if he sees me reading the same book more than once..


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

nickih75 said:


> LOL On the flip side of this one.. being able to pretend it's a DIFFERENT book and you're NOT rereading the same one for the 3rd time! My husband teases me relentlessly if he sees me reading the same book more than once..


Just tell him that you're getting his money's worth by reading it over. -Yeah you're saving HIM money by reading it over instead of buying something else. 

rla1996

Oops forgot to include my 3

1 whispernet
2 the ability to carry several books at once . When the DTB I was currently reading started getting slim I used to carry 3 or 4 others because I was 
undecided on what to read next.
3 No one can tell what I'm reading Is it something intellectual or a trashy romance novel? I will never tell . 
4 Coinstar gift cards --an excellent way of sneeking in a few more books when I've reached the monthly book limit.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

rla1966 -- I'm with you on point #2 as well.  I would always have a pile of DTBs around that I wanted to read, but it depended on what mood I was in or what my particular interest was at that moment as to which book I'd pick up to read.  The Kindle will make that nice and easy!


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

1.  Whispernet
2.  Dictionary
3.  Not having to lug tons of books around when traveling.


----------



## Roos Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

1. Hundreds of books at my little finger tips and audio books also.
2. Auto page turning when I'm too tired to push buttons
3. Font sizes to fit my moods

Sorry wispernet would be there but i would have to leave the house to use it and i don't feel driving twenty miles is worth getting out of bed.  I do go into town and shop once a week to get my books on wispernet.  I could not use the computer since where i am i only have dial up (that is where you wait forever and lose the connections anyway or remember when computers first came out and you had to turn on the machine first thing when you got out of bed and then you made coffee and took the shower before you were connected on line)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

1. Searchable library in my hand
2. Reads like a book, but easier to hold
3. supporting authors by buying reasonably priced books from them, instead of borrowing or buying used.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

All of the above.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

1.  Book sampling from anywhere
2.  Font sizing
3.  Auto page saves--no more dog eared books


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

In no particular order:

Easier to hold & handle than a DTB; I can lay it in my lap without holding it
It remembers what page I'm on
Carry my library with me in a cool, convenient small device


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Only 3 OK, here goes

Dictionary- I love the ease with which I can look up a word as I'm reading. I never did that with paper books. 

Inconspicuous- I can prop it up and read hands free while I'm working and nobody knows what I'm doing. I work at a video relay call center where I am on a web cam interpreting phone calls. Sometimes I'm on hold a long time and can read inconspicuously. It's also quiet so when I read in bed I don't wake my husband or son with the page turning. OK, that's kind of two in one. Oh well. 

Auto page turn- allows me to knit and read at the same time. I wish I could adjust the intervals, though.

and 4 would be whispernet... but that's cheating.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Panjo said:


> Only 3
> and 4 would be whispernet... but that's cheating.


Hi Panjo -- Since I was the original poster, I've decided a "top 3" is silly. There aren't just 3 things we all love about the Kindle, so more than 3 is definitely not cheating. I'm finding these posts very interesting as I'm awaiting the arrival of my new Kindle!


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

1.  The Dictionary

2.  Ease of use--easy to hold and easy to download free books, very portable

3.  Decreases the space all my DTB were taking up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

1 all of the above

2 saves me money on books and shipping costs.

3 all of the cooler secondary features(maps, google, wiki, weather, movie listings, IM, email....)

In short, I love the whole thing.  I've only had mine since Nov 27 2K8 and I feel like it's already paid for itself.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> 1 all of the above
> 
> 2 saves me money on books and shipping costs.
> 
> ...


I'm sure it has already paid for itself, Vampyre. Do you use the secondary features very often? I thought I read somewhere that they're a bit weak....am I wrong on that?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

I use the weather and movie times the most.  I have used Google maps when I was looking for a doctor's office when I got lost over in Brunswick and I have tested IM.  It worked but I don't IM much at all.

I have used the FeedBooks catalog to download directly from Feedbooks and so have a lot of people here.  I understand Manybooks does this to but I've not used it much.

The browser and other features are basic.  They aren't meant to be top of the line features, just nice add ons at best.  I find them handy and I am always looking for new ways to use them

Vegas_Asian uses her Kindle to keep notes for her classes.  She can explain that better than I can.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm really hoping some decent study Bibles will get added in the near future.  I have this thing about writing in books, so am looking forward to being able to take notes, etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

There are many versions of the Bible available for the Kindle and I do beleive there are several versions of study Bibles available.  Do a search for them and compare.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

I haven't seen any study Bibles on Amazon.  I've requested the Macarthur one in Kindle version.  I've queued up the NASB Bible as it has good reviews for its Kindle qualities.  Are there some elsewhere?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

There is a group of folks here reading the One Year Bible. You can find the discussion here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2435.0.html

Personally, I am looking for a Kindle version of the Catholic Bible without comments in the text. So far I have not found one. (pouts)


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

I may have misread some of the information at Amazon.


----------

